# Magic Edition A Class - Converting Headlights For Europe



## wheelerbill (May 22, 2009)

Hi All,

We've just bought a Magic Edition A Class and we're getting it ready for a 4 week trip around France in April. Does anyone know if the headlights can be manually adjusted for driving in Europe. I've heard that there may be a lever at in the back of the light housing which can be used to flatten the beam (UK near side) but don't want to fiddle about until I know for sure.

Regards

Bill


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Bill,

Welcome to the forum, and congratulations on the new van. Four weeks in France sounds like a good baptism for it.

Based on the X250, yes?

I don't have any personal experience of the X250, but this  previous discussion suggests that people are using low tech stick methods of beam bending rather than levers.

Hopefully someone with first hand experience will be along shortly.

Regards,
John


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Link didn't seem to work??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bungy69 (Jan 27, 2010)

working link


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You can get the beam bender stickers of Ebay for a couple of quid. I put ours on in 2008 and they are still on the van.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't know about your van but mine has the Hella headlights and it is recommended that you do NOT use stick on beam deflectors.
On mine there are a couple of screws to adjust at the back.
I have an explanatory diagram, (too large to post on here as an attachment), but if you'd like a copy I'll send it to your email address.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

If the light units fitted are the Hella round type, this reply from Hella UK might be of help

Thank you for your enquiry.

These lamps are relatively simple to convert from UK dip to continental
dip. You will need to remove the dip beam light units from the vehicle.
If you have a four headlamp system this will be the outer light unit on
each side.

On the back of each lamp you will see three screws. Two in slotted
holes and one in a circular hole with an unused hole next to it.
Undo the two screws in the slotted holes slightly and remove screw from
the circular hole fully.
Now twist the light unit so the screws in the slotted holes are at the
other end of each slot and the unused circular hole now lines up to the
hole in the front body of the light.
Replace and tighten all three screws removed.

To convert it back to UK dip reverse the process.

Hope this helps.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards

Nancy Abnett
Hella UK Ltd
Technical Department
Wildmere Industrial Estate, Banbury, Oxon
OX16 3JU. United Kingdom


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Bill
I've sent you two emails. I'm not sure whether the first attempt was succesful.


----------



## wheelerbill (May 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies. John and Jean Luc seem to have hit the nail on the head - I'll find out tomorrow.

Regards

Bill


----------



## wheelerbill (May 22, 2009)

*Dethleffs Magic Edition - Converting Headlights For Europe*

Now that our French trip is over I can confirm how to adjust the Dethleffs 'A' Class Magic Edition headlights for european driving.

Remove weatherproofing rubber cover from the rear of the light unit.

With torch and mirror (very easy) locate small lever inside the rear of the light unit and move lever firmly to alternative position.

Replace rubber cover and repeat on the other light.

Doing the above 'flattens' the beam - it obviously works because no oncoming vehicles flashed me in the many tunnels we encountered on our trip.

Thanks again to all who responded to my original query.

Regards

Bill


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Bill,

Glad you got it sorted - and that you took the time to let us know. Much appreciated.


Regards,
John


----------



## Talaris (Aug 19, 2012)

the wonders of search..........

I know this sometime after you posted and a bit off topic but I wondered if your headlights actually flashed. i.e with lights off when you activate the flasher stalk in the cab do the lights come on? Mine don't and I am told that they do work on A class Dethleffs.

Is that right?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning,

I have just checked a 2013 Globebus with the new style front end and this has been wired up for the headlights to flash with the stalk.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## wheelerbill (May 22, 2009)

*Dethleffs Lights*

Hi Talaris,

Yes, the flasher stalk on my Magic Edition A Class operates the lights (i.e. high beam flash and high beam 'on').

I do however suffer from what appears to be another 'Dethleffs' quirk. With the ignition on/engine running and lights switched off, the front daytime running lights are illuminated, however when I switch to sidelights (in the hope that the front/rear/side sidelights come on) the running lights go off and no other lights come on.

Switching to headlights (and then main beam as described above) works normally.

Regards

Bill


----------

